# Creator of nic patch is pro-vaping



## Hooked (24/10/19)

*The creator of the nicotine patch says that 'anti-vaping forces' are trying to kill the life-saving e-cig industry*
https://www.insider.com/nicotine-patch-creator-anti-vaping-forces-overhyping-danger-2019-10
22 Oct. 2019

Nicotine researcher Jed Rose has been on the cutting edge of smoking cessation products since the 1980s.

"Rose was the first person to develop a nicotine patch, and he also pioneered an e-cig that he said was "a bit too far ahead of its time," and never made it to market."



*Jed Rose and Frederique Behm experimenting with early e-cigarettes in the 1980s.*

Rose's research shows many smokers aren't satisfied with patches or pills, and need something to see and feel when they're trying to quit.

He says the rise of vaping-related lung injury reports in recent months is giving "anti-vaping forces" in public health "just the cover and excuse they need to try to squelch an industry that has the potential to save millions of lives.

Rose invented the first nicotine patch in 1984 alongside his brother, Dr. Daniel Rose. Around that same time, Rose met a young biomathematician who'd later become his wife and longtime lab partner.

Frederique Behm-Rose worked with Rose to develop a prototype e-cigarette in the mid-1980s at UCLA. They called it "distilled smoke." ... " 

"Nicotine replacement works to a certain extent. But that was never quite the solution for the true hard core smokers who really need to light up a cigarette in the morning, and go on to smoke a pack a day."

More recently, Rose pioneered a new kind of salt nicotine delivery system, continuing his quest to find something less harmful than smoking that can still give smokers the ability to see billowing smoke. About eight years ago, he sold that low-temperature salt system to Philip Morris International, and his research into cigarette-smoking alternatives has also been funded by e-cig giants Juul and Altria.

Rose is adamant that vaping is a far safer alternative to cigarette smoking. He laments the national attention created by a recent crop of vaping-related deaths, many of which involved patients inhaling THC in addition to or instead of nicotine.

"E-cigarettes and other replacements that provide smokers with the nicotine in a form they can enjoy with the habit, but without the toxic ingredients in cigarettes, have enormous potential for saving millions of lives," he said. "It's really unfortunate that there is an anti-vaping hysteria movement that's sweeping across the US that really is without any rational foundation, but it's spreading like wildfire."

Rose and Behm-Rose are both frustrated about what they believe is a lack of sustained attention to the roughly half a million Americans who are killed every year from smoking-related health issues.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (24/10/19)

Thanks @Hooked
Very interesting !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

